# windows 8



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

My computer has windows 8 and I keep get a memo to update to 8.1. Are there any problems with 8.1?


----------



## Harrington (Jan 27, 2014)

Its my understanding that 8.1 is suppose to be "smoother". I heard it was mainly to bring back the start menu. I haven't heard about any massive bugs or anything like that. Its always possible tho.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Its just a slight improvement attempt above windows 8. Depending on how the manufacturer loaded your systems o/s, the free 8.1 upgrade may or may not be available in your winstore tile which is the only way to get it without having to purchase a new o/s load package.


----------



## gmos719 (Feb 10, 2014)

I would update to 8.1 for security purposes...no problems so far for me.
It does add a start menu but it will be nothing like you are used to with older windows versions. 
Honestly, I see no difference besides a few minor changes.
But yes, you should update.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes to updating. Especially if you want to boot directly to desktop. But even if you don't, it makes sense to upgrade. I've had no problems, and boot up time seems a bit faster with 8.1, although it was plenty fast with 8. I also understand another update/ upgrade will be coming out in a few months that is geared towards making Win8 easier to use for those without touch screens.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Does Windows 8.1 allow you to easily do a restart in Safe Mode and then do a restore? That is one of my main issues with W8 right now. In the event I get some malware or virus trying to take over my computer, I will power off by pressing down the power key to stop the virus from destroying my restore points. Then I do a restore in safe mode. And this saved me in the past a number of times when I ran Vista on my old computer. Currently, I have to do a restore with my full operating system - you can not easily start in Safe Mode. If 8.1 fixes that, then it is worth my bother. I have learned to live with all the other not-so-desirable features of Windows 8.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

The best thing for windows 8 is to upgrade to win 7 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Ditch windows and install Linux. You will never regret it and never look back.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

No, the only safe way to get into safe mode with Win 8 or 8.1 is to use your recovery disk or flash drive. Which, IMO is a step backwards.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

badlander said:


> Ditch windows and install Linux. You will never regret it and never look back.


No knocking linux, but you'll regret it the first time you need a windoes application...say iTunes. 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

wannabechef said:


> No knocking linux, but you'll regret it the first time you need a windoes application...say iTunes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


Yes but if you are like us and don't use Itunes, don't use facebook, don't do twitter or other mindless social media where all they do is collect information on you and your personal habits Linux is the way to go. No operation slowing security needed, less expensive comp works great for it. We have been using the operating system for well over a year now on the advice of our computer specialist and have never looked back.

In agreement though that if you need specialized applications that only runs on windows or mac then you need windows or mac. But if you want simple and secure, go Linux. We use Puppy and Ubuntu. Currently I am on Ubuntu. It works like a charm.


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

I have been having so many problems with Win 8 that my son advised me to get Win 7. An upgrade to Win 8.1 is free, but will take most of my data...wifi through phone...that I can't do it.
Any free wifi places are so slow that they won't even complete an app upload.
Every time there is an update, something is taken away from Win 8. I can't upload pics anymore because it wants me to install a driver that won't install.
They are forcing me to do something, but I don't know what to do. Can anyone give me any ideas?


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

badlander said:


> Yes but if you are like us and don't use Itunes, don't use facebook, don't do twitter or other mindless social media where all they do is collect information on you and your personal habits Linux is the way to go. No operation slowing security needed, less expensive comp works great for it. We have been using the operating system for well over a year now on the advice of our computer specialist and have never looked back.
> 
> In agreement though that if you need specialized applications that only runs on windows or mac then you need windows or mac. But if you want simple and secure, go Linux. We use Puppy and Ubuntu. Currently I am on Ubuntu. It works like a charm.


If you have an iphone, many do, I dont...backing up/syncing wont happen without itunes...quick books which I use for my business...aint gonna happen on linux.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

When upgrading from 8 to 8.1 will you lose anything loaded on the PC?


----------

